# Magic at Bucks



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

If the Magic win this game, they will once again prove why they are the deepest team in the league. Howard, Nelson, Redick and Pietrus are ruled out tonight due to a stomach virus. Anderson is ruled out because he hurt his ankle against the Pistons last night. Magic going tonight with:

Duhon
Carter
Richardson
Lewis
Gortat

Bass, Allen, Williams are our only backups. Can we get another win being very short handed again?


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

I guess the answer is no, but the Magic played their hearts out. It sucks to lose to a crappy team like the Bucks on account that we missed over 1/3 of our roster.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

No shame in their game. Gutsy two nights, those guys are troopers. For a team that supposedly lacks mental toughness, what they have done this last two games has been note worthy.


----------

